# ISDN und Linux/Gentoo mal allgemein

## kannX

Hi, ich habe eine FritzCard PCI und wollte diese unter Gentoo zum Laufen bringen, und habe dazu mal nach Howtos im INet gesucht die leider alle etwas alt sind (Kernel 2.x).

Hier im Forum findet man überall ein bisschen, bisher hat mir aber nichts wirklich richtig weitergeholfen.

Also ich weiss das folgenden Packete relevant sind:

isdn4k-utils (isdnctrl, usw.)

capi4k-utils (u.a. SuSE Kernelmodule)

ppp (pppd)

Also das fcpci-Modul aus dem capi4k-utils läuft schon mal richtig, in dem Kernel ist ISDN/Capi und PPP Unterstützung drinn,soweit so gut.

Wenn ich mir jetzt so die Howtos anschaue wird in einigen ziemlich viel mit isdnctrl gemacht, in anderen fast nur mit dem pppd und dann wären da noch die Scripte und Configs von Gentoo (net.ppp0).

Zu guter letzt hat sich mein /dev - Tree seit meinen Anfängen mit ISDN "rummzuspielen" ziemlich verunstaltet.

Meine Fragen sind jetzt folgenden:

Was für eine Funktion haben die ganzen Devices im Dev-Tree?

In wie weit haben diese was mit isdnctrl, capi4k und pppd zu tun und welche Abhängigkeit haben diese untereinander?

In wie weit  und ob brauche ich hisax bzw. hisaxctrl nocht wenn ich das AVM-Modul verwende?

Zu guter letzt: Wie richte ich am besten alles ein um eine DialOnDemand Verbindung zu bekommen?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn mich da jemand (umfassend) aufkären könnte, die man-, infopages und Howtos bin ich schon ziemlich leid.

----------

## P@rick

hi, 

hatte da auch ziemlich viel probleme mit aber jetz funktionierts, hoffe ich kann dir weiterhelfen.

Fangen wir am besten von vorne an.

Ich denke mal du benötigst so ziemlich die gleiche config wie ich also

sag ich mal was ich so in den Kernel bzw. als Modul kompiliert habe.

unter ISDN subsystem

[M] ISDN support

[*]  Support synchronous PPP

[*]   Use VJ-compression with synchronous PPP

[*]   Support generic MP

danach unter Passive ISDN cards

[M] Hisax Siemens...

[*] SUpport for Euro/DSS1

[*] AVM PnP/PCI (Fritz!PNP/PCI)

alles andere unter ISDN muss nicht mit reinkompiliert werden.

Nachdem du diesen Kernel dann gestartet hast musst du den

Hisax treiber laden. Das sollte mit folgender Kommandozeile funktionieren.

modprobe hisax id=hisax protocol=2 type=27

mit 'lsmod' kannst du kontrollieren ob er geladen wurde,

jetz sollten /dev/isdnctrl und /dev/isdninfo vorhanden sein.

Danach kannst du die isdn4k-utils installieren und am besten nach

dieser Anleitung http://hints.linuxfromscratch.org/hints/isdn.txt weiter verfahren, so hats zumindest bei mir

funktioniert.

Hoffe ich konnte dir zumindest ein bischen weiterhelfen bin eigentlich

noch ziemlicher noob wenns um linux geht.

----------

## kannX

Danke für deine Hilfe, das mit dem Kernel hatte ich soweit schon hinbekommen, nur mit dem Unterschied das ich ich nicht den Hisax sondern den AVM-Treiber genommen hatte.

Die Anleitung werde ich gleich mal durcharbeiten, da stehen einige  Dinge drinn die mir vorher noch gefehlt haben.

----------

## Robert K.

Hallo,

Wenn du das Paket  fcpci  von AVM installierst, findest du unter:

/usr/share/doc/fcpci-03.09.10/html/install_passive-d.html

eine ausführliche Beschreibung. Ansonsten noch einmal Fragen.

Grüße

Robert

----------

